# Brighton



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

May drive over to Sheepcote in Brighton this weekend anyone heading that way?

Wendick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We were there 2 weeks ago (not much use, I know :roll: ) and we've booked for the 15th / 16th Feb (even less use).

We're off to Commons Wood in Welwyn Garden City this weekend  

Gerald


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Geraldandannie

I have never been to either are they worth the journey?

Wendick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya

Sheepcote is a great site. As normal for CC sites, it's clean, with lots of hardstanding, good facilities, etc etc.

The marina development is about 15 minutes' walk away. It's not as pretty as I thought it would be - a lot of space is taken up by a huge Asda (useful for shopping though), but there are a lot of bars / cafes / restaurants etc in that area. We didn't have chance to visit when we were there, but next time we will.

We walked into Brighton along the seafront - a _bracing_ walk, with the wind howling in off the sea. Not many takers for the nudist beach :roll:

The walk into the centre takes about 3/4 of an hour or so. Lots of interesting little shops, and big shops too. Spent a long time and too much money in Waterstones, and a nice relaxing coffee in some Starbucks / Cafe Nero / Coffee Nation type thing.

We walked back parallel to the sea front, past Love's Fish Restaurant (featured on Gordon Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares), where we've booked for a Valentine's lunch on the 16th of Feb. Lots of multi-cultutal influences in this area.

TV reception is good (with our trendy Status directional aerial), and the site is quiet.

Nice place!

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A good sumary Gerald,however I must ad that there are very good bus services.There is also a multi screen cinema in the marina as well.there is a golf club next to the camp site.If you have the time a bus journey from the sea front above the marina (a no 12) to Eastbourne gives very pleasant views, if it is running the 12a goes vis Beachy Head is spectacular.lots of shops and cafe/bars in Eastbourne.I can recommend the afternoon tea in the Grand Hotel Eastbourne. The Royal Pavillion in Brighton is a must.open every day.Brighton pier is free.There are the Laines and the North Lanes.two very distinct areas of shops.
Have a great time.would join you but are at a rally in Chertsey then.

cabby


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Gerald

Thanks for taking the time to write that, i will certainly head that way this weekend.

Regards

Dick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

wendick said:


> Gerald Thanks for taking the time to write that, i will certainly head that way this weekend.


No problem. I also took the opportunity of updating the MHF campsite entry with a slightly modified version -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=736

Good extra info, Cabby. Might be worth updating the campsite database with it? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Hiya
> 
> Sheepcote is a great site. As normal for CC sites, it's clean, with lots of hardstanding, good facilities, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds really nice Gerald and your post has made me want to go there, we have just bought a couple of elecric bikes do you think it would be a nice place to go to have a ride out and stop along the way for a coffee etc ddid you notice any places probably for when the weather is better that you could sit outside for a coffee etc


----------

